# Kaufberatung Fahrradbrille breite Nase und kräftiger Kopf



## motorsportfreak (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich suche eine bezahlbare Brille fürs Biken für meinen Kopf mit Helmgröße 58cm und breiter Nase!

Nach Möglichkeit schwarzer Rahmen und Wechselgläser, Zur Not auch eine, die es mit Orange und dunklen Gläßern gibt, dann kauf ich halt zwei!

Hauptsache sie passt gut!

Welche würdet Ihr vorschlagen??

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Baxx (23. Juli 2009)

Breite Nase hab ich nicht, aber auch ungefaehr einen 8er Kopf (eher groesser). Fuendig wurde ich bei Alpina. Mein Modell gibt's nicht mehr, aber z.B. die Tri-Guard 40 koennte was fuer dich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Sascha,

hatte das gleiche Problem mit 61er Kopfumfang und einem breiten Nasenrücken. Im endlos vielen Shops habe ich alle Brillen durchprobiert ohne etwas Gescheites zu finden was halbwegs gut ausschaut, passt ohne zu drücken und auch nicht dauernd von der Nase rutscht. Wechselscheiben waren mir auch wichtig wobei ich inzwischen, da ich zu 80% im Wald fahre, fast immer das gelbe Glas benutze.
Geworden ist es dann diese hier:

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/xudd-700-cycle-70163570/#


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Juli 2009)

..besser nicht kaufen , ohne vorher anzuprobieren !!!


----------



## Mori (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
habe ein 62er Köpfle und insofern die gleichen Probleme wie du. 
Habe mir dann vor etwa 2 Jahren für 99,-- eine Pro Five Brille von Loubsol geholt. Die hat 5 Wechselgläser und die Möglichkeit einen Korrekturclip einzusetzen. Mit dem Teil bin ich in jeglicher Hinsicht sehr zufrieden.
Grüßle


----------



## Jocki (24. Juli 2009)

Die Julbo Race sitzt bei mir sehr gut.


----------

